# What else is needed to set the networking?

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

In the Gentoo Handbook "Automatically Start Networking At Boot", it is said:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you have several network interfaces, you need to create the appropriate net.eth1, net.eth2 etc. initscripts for those. You can use ln to do this: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I created link "net.eth1", but running:

```

ifconfig eth1 up

```

result in "Device not found".

Im trying to pick up wireless interface on my laptop....

What else is needed?

Thank you.

----------

## Jimini

Have you installed the correct drivers?

What network device do you use exactly? (lspci)

What error message do you get exactly? I have tried to reproduce it on a few systems here, but without success.

By the way, I am used to start network connections the same way as daemons ("/etc/init.d/net.ethX start") - what happens, if you try it that way?

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, Jimini,

Doing "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start" gives:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> network interface net.eth1 does not exist
> 
> Please verify hardware or kernel module
> ...

 

Whats also confusing is that when doing "lsmod" it shows correct driver, however, when doing "lspci -k" the driver is wrong.

Thank you.Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Tue Jul 13, 2010 4:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What is the output of ip l?  Your wireless device may not be named eth1.  Some drivers name it wlan0 or ath0, depending on the underlying hardware.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hu,

```

bash: ip: command not found

```

Thank you.

----------

## gcyoung

You need to read *ALL* of the Gentoo Handbook on wireless networking. Ie info on wireless tools & wpa_supplicant etc

----------

## lxg

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bash: ip: command not found
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge -av sys-apps/iproute2
```

  :Smile: 

----------

## lxg

By the way: The net.* stuff works as follows: /etc/init.d/net.foo is the runlevel script for the device foo. ifconfig/ifup have nothing directly to do with the runlevel scripts. However, both require foo to already exist as a device.

The /etc/init.d/net.* scripts are configured (routes, gateways, dhcp, etc.) in /etc/conf.d/net (NB: only *one* file for all net.* scripts). To see what you can do there, have a look at /etc/conf.d/net.example or /usr/share/doc/openrc-*/net.example.

Therefore, if you don't see the device with ifconfig -a or ip l, you don't even need to bother trying to configure the device.  :Wink: 

----------

